# Merlin warranty - am I SOL?



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

I have a Merlin Proteus (2005 I think). I had issues when i first got it with the Ti rings slipping and adhesive coming off. But as I just bought it at the time it was sent back and they fixed/replaced the frame. I have noticed that it is happening again and the problem is that the tensioners are on the Ti rings not the frame so I lose tension and lose gears. The frame is great and I do love the ride and i realize this is now a 5 year old frame but would this be something covered under the "lifetime" warranty? And even then who would I go to??
Thanks,


----------



## ajh (Jun 14, 2004)

*Resolution*

Did this get resolved as I have the same issue now


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Competitive Cyclist*

Merlin warranty form

Merlin Bikes - Brand Rebirth Underway

Good luck


----------



## TanTunador (Jan 10, 2011)

*Merlin contact*

Not sure if he is still with them but when I bought a used Agilis I got help with frame/fork sizing from him - was extremely helpful:
Chris Brown
Litespeed, Quintana Roo & Merlin
Account Manager
Phone: 800-229-0198 ext. 250

If you message me I can send his email address, the system won't let me put it in as I haven't posted enough times


----------

